# Inconsistent stools Help



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok ill start off by saying he stays hydrated loves playing around like crazy and has had no emotional or physical setbacks but I want to see what can be done. So from the get go Hemi has solid stools but I had to cold turkey him off of the kirkland brand dog food bc I never bought that kind so he went straight to evo. He had huge stools and bad and I mean BAD gas and every few stools he would have diarrhea so i figured i would ease him into orijen puppy. I switched him to orijen puppy and he loved it more than evo. He doesn't leave the bowel eats a whole cup morning lunch and dinner but his stools were the same howevet now he has more diarrhea stools than solid and even the solids are more pudding style than fully hard. I got a little worried so I bought a wormer and two nights ago gave him the pills that night he had a horribly runny stool but the thanksgiving morning he had more solid ones than he's had in a week. Its still of and on but more so pretty solid with a little bit of liquid no blood though. I'm wondering could he be allergic to chicken? He kind of scratching for no reason nibbling on his legs and scratching his neck ( not sure if that's just the collar)
Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

How old is the dog?

Has he had all his updates?

Is it a mix,bully,amstaff.or a apbt...?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Pumpkin will help with loose stools or this supplement Bixbi - Premium, USA Sourced, Jerky for Dogs as far as being allergic not sure. Do you give any kind of treats or chews that are different from the food if so what?

Also have you actually had the vet do a stool sample?


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

He is an am bully he's 4 months is utd on shots had two wormings first with the kennel at 3 weeks I believe and by me at 4 months just a few days ago.

As far as treats he gets nothing but his kibble only even as a treat I juat have a bag with me at all times with pieces for him the only toys he chews are pig ears and the occasional rawhide

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I just updated the post above so you probably didn't see. Have you had the vet do a stool sample on him?


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

No I've been looking for a vet around he but the three I've called don't accept "pit type dogs"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Mite be and i'm saying mite be cocidia[sp]...went threw a bit of that earlier this year.....ez to treat...but catch it early.....

Allergies i kno nuthin about...this long tho is time for the vet to step in....and he can be dehydrated and not appear to be...for real if he's got the runs.....

Msk is rite , get a stool ckd out...


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ebar said:


> no i've been looking for a vet around he but the three i've called don't accept "pit type dogs"
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


you have to be kiddin rite...i've never heard of such a thing...

Wtf do u live???????????????????????/ grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah that's next step just trying to find a good vet lol most of the ones around me are idiots and don't accept "vicious breeds or pit types" :-/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in az on the west side there's mostly private practices unfortunately. I'm looking though I just don't want to end up with a shitty vet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ebar said:


> yeah that's next step just trying to find a good vet lol most of the ones around me are idiots and don't accept "vicious breeds or pit types" :-/
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


for crying out loud...dont they take some kinda oath or something???/god almitey...wtf is this world coming to?????????//


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I've even offered to show papers and ped to "prove" he am bully not apbt that's when I got the "pit type breeds"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ebar said:


> i'm in az on the west side there's mostly private practices unfortunately. I'm looking though i just don't want to end up with a shitty vet.
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


how close ru to chandler??? I got some folks that mite b able to help...


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

A bit of a drive but willing to make it to get him checked. 
I got hung up on by the last "vet" bc I cursed out of frustration.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ebar said:


> a bit of a drive but willing to make it to get him checked.
> I got hung up on by the last "vet" bc i cursed out of frustration.
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


dont blame ya 1 bit....well pookie is from az. And apbt76 is.....how far do ya have to go to get to chandler....i'll see if i can touch base with my bud for ya..


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Depending on what part 25-45 min like I said would be willing to travel for sure especially if you know them. Rather have him checked with reliable people than pay to get him checked by some jackass

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

He's checkin now to see if his vet is open....albon is what i treated cocidia with...and you should do it asap...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think the itching is from the food if you are doing Orijen. It could be the detergent you are washing his bed in... Or random stuff...and definitely could be a parasite. Sometimes just doing a 24 hour fast from food, and just give water can really help clear the system. That is what I would do. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

My wife couldt find our natural oatmeal shampoo for our dogs and used this random cheap crap we had hidden in the back I'm thinking that's where the itching came from ill wait on welders info and I think I may try the fasting bc my next day off is tues but if I can get him seen earlier ill take a day off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey bud,the number is 408-895-7633.randy walker.dvm.sunlakes animal clinic..if that dont work...google this 1. East valley animal clinics....but he's just like me...i thought they had to treat'm....it's the law.....and if this dude takes his dogs here u can bet your ass it's a good joint...


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Cuz if it's cocidia,i wouldnt take the chance...but who knows? Rite...i know a good bit but if i cant fix it in 3 days my ass and dog is at the vet.......think how youd feel if you had the craps for 3 days...

BUT AS I SAID I KNO NUTHIN ABOUT ALLERGIES....HOPE IT WORKS OUT FOR THE DOG....


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I thought they did too I know they could refuse exotic animals like sugar gliders and crap but they were fine saying dangerous breeds not allowed I am def gonna look into it tjoigh and thanks for their info ill ge giving them a call shortly

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Ebar said:


> No I've been looking for a vet around he but the three I've called don't accept "pit type dogs"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The reason I ask severe cases of hookworm one of the symptoms is diarrhea, there is also coccidia as welder said. there is also giardia. Really anything. If he is not up to date on his shots and hasn't had a proper exam just because you worm or treat something doesn't mean it worked.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Msk is correct...and, it really sounds like you didnt worm enuf...but thats water under the bridge.....i doit every 2 weeks till 12 weeks and then at 15 weeks and done.....sofa so good...see the difference..

But this aint helpin ya now...good luck....


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Has he had any table food?

D was sneaking eating my rat terriers food, his stools were loose from that plus the change to Orijen. This morning though his stools were normal again. I did the switch on Wednesday

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ebar said:


> Ok ill start off by saying he stays hydrated loves playing around like crazy and has had no emotional or physical setbacks but I want to see what can be done. So from the get go Hemi has solid stools but I had to cold turkey him off of the kirkland brand dog food bc I never bought that kind so he went straight to evo. He had huge stools and bad and I mean BAD gas and every few stools he would have diarrhea so i figured i would ease him into orijen puppy. I switched him to orijen puppy and he loved it more than evo. He doesn't leave the bowel eats a whole cup morning lunch and dinner but his stools were the same howevet now he has more diarrhea stools than solid and even the solids are more pudding style than fully hard. I got a little worried so I bought a wormer and two nights ago gave him the pills that night he had a horribly runny stool but the thanksgiving morning he had more solid ones than he's had in a week. Its still of and on but more so pretty solid with a little bit of liquid no blood though. I'm wondering could he be allergic to chicken? He kind of scratching for no reason nibbling on his legs and scratching his neck ( not sure if that's just the collar)
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd just try the pupkin to start with. If it doesn't clear up in a couple of days THEN consider the vet. Switching without a slow transition tends to cause the runs.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I know for a fact my wife and I haven't given him any table food.... however my in laws are staying with us and they feed their dog everything they eat..... so its very possible even though I've told them not to that they have. Thats what I'm trying to see they don't mean any harm but its frustrating bc I caught them once and I asked them not to specifically bc I didn't want him to have the runs. They saod thwir dog is fine with table food and hemi would be fine but I still insisted and they said ok..... still keeping my eyes open

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes keep your eyes open my mom is the same exact way with her dog and I know she gives to D too lol

But everyone is correct, do the pumpkin. When I had first gotten D I did the cold turkey from puppy chow to BBW puppy and it screwed his stomach up! Crying and crapping the whole night I felt so bad for him bc he was so little at the time but I was NOT gonna continue feeding the crap the idiot breeder had him on

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Yes keep your eyes open my mom is the same exact way with her dog and I know she gives to D too lol
> 
> But everyone is correct, do the pumpkin. When I had first gotten D I did the cold turkey from puppy chow to BBW puppy and it screwed his stomach up! Crying and crapping the whole night I felt so bad for him bc he was so little at the time but I was NOT gonna continue feeding the crap the idiot breeder had him on
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly how I felt about the breeder I got him from don't get me wrong did shots worming papers and everything but had him on shitty food. I feel bad bc he loves the food lol but my wife just gave him a little pumpkin (he loved it lol) and she said his first stool was significantly more solid almost no diarrhea at all! So I'm hoping it worked.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Scratching around the neck could also be his collar. Ammo didn't like his collar when we got him his first and scratched at his neck until he got used to it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Scratching around the neck could also be his collar. Ammo didn't like his collar when we got him his first and scratched at his neck until he got used to it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah I kinda figured collar I'm waiting for a bit (til he's filled out a bit more) to get him a real quality collar

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Ebar said:


> Yeah I kinda figured collar I'm waiting for a bit (til he's filled out a bit more) to get him a real quality collar
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It took ammo a few weeks to really get used to it. Probably a week or so of scratching then a week of trying to bite it while it was on him lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> It took ammo a few weeks to really get used to it. Probably a week or so of scratching then a week of trying to bite it while it was on him lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Buahaha yea hemi tries and I can't help but laugh lol he's so smart... then he tries to bite his tail or collar..... Derp

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not one to argue on a mute point...but you keep feedin the dog pumpkin. And if it's cocidia or gia.

You'll be feeding another dog before to long.....

I hope it aint the case..based on how the dog was wormed[not correctly] i'd be thinking real hard about the vet....but wth do i know...

And i really hope i'm wrong...


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

welder said:


> I'm not one to argue on a mute point...but you keep feedin the dog pumpkin. And if it's cocidia or gia.
> 
> You'll be feeding another dog before to long.....
> 
> ...


Ill still be going  but having solid poop makes my worrying a little less

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Ebar said:


> Ill still be going  but having solid poop makes my worrying a little less
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


May make you worry less but all it will be doing if it is something that mentioned above is mask the real issue. In the case it is one of the more severe things and considering how long this has been going on I would be taking him ASAP.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

He's looking better so far but I still have his appointment setup for sunday =] I actually found a vet where almost everyone of the people working there own am bullys lol super nice and open sundays! I appreciate all the concern and help (thanks Welder!) And ill be going the safe route (especially since they offer an awesome veteran discount). And found out its only 5 miles away! I needed a checkup for him anyways.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Glad you found a vet! That is just crazy to me that you were being rejected because of him. I feel so lucky to have such an awesome vet. Let us know how it goes Sunday 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

